# Can we post Tesla cars for sale here?



## LordX (Nov 11, 2020)

Did I miss a for sale section, or is that not a thing here?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

You can find the cars for sale section here.


----------



## LordX (Nov 11, 2020)

iChris93 said:


> You can find the cars for sale section here.


Thank you - apparently I don't have sufficient privileges to post a car for sale.

What do I need to do?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

LordX said:


> Thank you - apparently I don't have sufficient privileges to post a car for sale.
> 
> What do I need to do?


Get a premium membership under "Support Us" in the menu.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

LordX said:


> What do I need to do?


Go to the link that iChris93 provided, then read the instructions in the big red-outlined box.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

garsh said:


> read the instructions in the big red-outlined box.


btw, there's a typo in the big red box: commertial, just FYI...


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

tencate said:


> btw, there's a typo in the big red box: commertial, just FYI...


@TrevP


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

tencate said:


> btw, there's a typo in the big red box: commertial, just FYI...


More than one. Also "opbtained" and my favorite "items for sale must be in the possession of the *buyer*"
@TrevP


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

The pricing also seems a bit off.

(lowest level?:
Premium Membership Insane Level
$25.00 per 3 months (or $100/year)
then
Premium Membership Ludicrous Level
$60.00 per year
then 
Premium Membership Plaid Level
$120.00 per year

Should the first level be $25/year? 
@TrevP


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

iChris93 said:


> @TrevP


Thanks guys, typo corrected


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Klaus-rf said:


> The pricing also seems a bit off.
> 
> (lowest level?:
> Premium Membership Insane Level
> ...


No, we have a lower level which is quarterly as some prefer that rather than yearly, the best value is the mid tier


----------

